# مكتبة الـ Plumbing



## خالد العسيلي (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


أحببت اخوتي أن أجمع بعض الكتب الخاصة بأعمال الـ Plumbing  من مكتبتي ، و أطلب من جميع الإخوة أن يساعدونا في تجميع هذا النوع من الملفات .

.................................................................

*International Plumbing Code 2003*


http://www.4shared.com/file/133482207/e0f129bc/2003_International_Plumbing_Code.html

*...........................................................................*

*National Standard Plumbing Code 2006*


http://www.4shared.com/file/133235678/458e083/2006_National_Standard_Plumbing_Code.html
*...........................................................................*

*International Plumbing Code 2009*


http://www.4shared.com/file/133482661/58c183d3/International_Plumbing_Code_2009.html
*...........................................................................*

Plumbing Engineering Design Code

http://www.4shared.com/file/133479587/7836a5e1/Plumbing_Engineering_Design_Code.html

*...........................................................................*

NSPC non illustrated web 2006

http://www.4shared.com/file/133482642/f3feb0eb/2006NSPCNonIllustratedWeb.html

* ...........................................................................*

Central - Plumbing

http://www.4shared.com/file/133491753/b3f55d55/Central_-_Plumbing.html


* ...........................................................................*

ENGINEERED PLUMBING DESIGN

http://www.4shared.com/file/133481507/f70b90d7/ENGINEERED_PLUMBING_DESIGN.html


* ...........................................................................*

Mechanical Estimating Manual..Sheet Metal, Piping & Plumbing

http://www.4shared.com/file/1348693...et_Metal_Piping__Plumbing-Joseph_DAmelio.html


* ...........................................................................*

*Plumbing design guideline*

http://www.4shared.com/file/133236250/2d090d01/Plumbing_design_guideline_01.html


* ...........................................................................*

*Standard Plumbing Engineering Design*

http://www.4shared.com/file/133233879/5caaa2c3/Standard_Plumbing_Engineering_Design.html * ...........................................................................*

Replacing & Repairing Old Plumbing

http://www.4shared.com/file/133489989/14c4e653/Replacing__Repairing__Old_Plumbing.html
* ...........................................................................*

Us Army Aviation Course - Basic Hydraulics And Hydraulic Plumbing

http://www.4shared.com/file/1334941...aulics_And_Hydraulic_Plumbing_Al0907_Doc.html

* ...........................................................................*

أتمنى أن أجد إضافاتكم على الموضوع
​


----------



## magdygamal_8 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 أكتوبر 2009)

وبارك بك أخي و جزاك خيراً مثله .....


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

والله مش قادر اققول اى شئ بس كل اللى اقدر اققوله لحضرتك ان ربنا يستجيب الدعاء اللى بدعهولك بظهر الغيب والله على ما اقول شهيد 
وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك والى الامام دائما 
اخوك المهندس/ احمد بيومى


----------



## ramsis2 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedbayoumy قال:


> والله مش قادر اققول اى شئ بس كل اللى اقدر اققوله لحضرتك ان ربنا يستجيب الدعاء اللى بدعهولك بظهر الغيب والله على ما اقول شهيد
> وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك والى الامام دائما
> اخوك المهندس/ احمد بيومى



جزاك الله خيرا و بارك بك و وفقك لكل خير

و الله يا أخي طلبت الدعاء من الإخوة لإنه عسى الله أن يستجيب الدعاء بظهر الغيب و ذلك لحاجتي اليه .... فجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

و جزا الإخوة magdygamal_8 و ramsis2 خير الجزاء و بارك بكم اخوتي في الله


----------



## حامد الرشود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك 
مكتبه قيمة بماتحتويه من مواضيع 
أشكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## ammaid_2000 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## خبير الاردن (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للجهد الا ان الكود2009 لا يعمل


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## خبير الاردن (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا لقد تم تنزيل الكود2009 وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه الكتب الجميلة . وشكرا


----------



## toktok66 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

والله انك كفيت ووفيت -ولم تجعل لنا مجال للاضافه
بارك الله بك


----------



## اابو مصطفى العراقي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي وان شاء الله تجزى عنا خير الجزاء ...وبعد فان الكتب التالية متضررة وغير قابلة للتحميل ...للعلم فقط
وتقبل تحياتي
*
ENGINEERED PLUMBING DESIGN


http://www.4shared.com/file/13348150...NG_DESIGN.html

** Standard Plumbing Engineering Design

http://www.4shared.com/file/13323387...ng_Design.html  .................................................. .........................

Replacing & Repairing Old Plumbing

http://www.4shared.com/file/13348998..._Plumbing.html*


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :

أخي اابو مصطفى العراقي 

الكتب شغالة و قابلة للتحميل .... حاول مرة اخرى

قد جربت تحميلها و تم الأمر بنجاح ....


----------



## هادى صقر (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الكبير*​


----------



## nofal (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (16 أكتوبر 2010)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
الاخ نوفل 
السلام عليكم
لقد عثرت على كنز 
شكرا لك
وشكرا انيق للانيق العسيلي


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 أكتوبر 2010)

عجز اللسان وجفت الأقلام
جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة للكود 2009 ظهرت لي الرسالة التالية في موقع التحميل
لم يعد ملف متاحًا بسبب دعوى من _International Code Council_.
أرجو رفع الملف إلى موقع آخر مشكورا غير مأمور​


----------



## mech_mahmoud (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
والله تستاهل التقييم


----------



## محمد نظام (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم، أدعو الله ان يوفقك لكل خير و ان يبارك لك


----------



## elomda_5 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> بالنسبة للكود 2009 ظهرت لي الرسالة التالية في موقع التحميل
> 
> لم يعد ملف متاحًا بسبب دعوى من _International Code Council_.
> 
> أرجو رفع الملف إلى موقع آخر مشكورا غير مأمور​


 شرحححححححححححححححه


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## م. رياض النجار (18 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> شرحححححححححححححححه


 
what does this mean


----------



## الدكتور وليد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## alibakor (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيرا"


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## husseincad (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## mah_safy (9 أبريل 2011)

تلم اديك يا هندسة


----------



## mah_safy (9 أبريل 2011)

تسلم يدك يا هندسة


----------



## م محمد المصرى (10 أبريل 2011)

جُزيت خيرا


----------



## nofal (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (20 يونيو 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## صفدي (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صفدي (21 يونيو 2011)

اللهم يسر امر اخينا وفرج كربه


----------



## hamidmadrid (21 يونيو 2011)

please i need fisa to draw in autocad


----------



## محمد يس (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ربنا يبارك فيك يا مهندس خالد العسيلي وجميع المشاركين


----------



## Ma7ame7o (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء وبالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## alikrichen (12 مارس 2012)

je cherche un logiciel fisa cad pour dessin de plomberie et climatisation urgent urgent


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة فعلا بعض الكتب غير موجودة مثلما تفضل الزملاء و خاصة كتاب الاستيميشن و هو في عاية الاهمية ، نرجز من العمالقة : زانيتي و زيكو و محمد ميكانيك ان يتكرموا بما لديهم من كنوز


----------



## drmady (14 مارس 2012)

*يسر الله أمره ويفرج كربه*

*يسر الله أمرك ويفرج كربك ونصر اخواننا فى سوريا *


----------



## فتح الرحمن عثمان (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود ومفيد جدا


----------



## ME2011 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

أرجو من أعضاء المنتدى الذين لديهم "Engineered Plumbing Design II 2004"
أن يقوموا برفعه مرة أخرى لأن الروابط غير صالحة 
مع جزيل الشكر.


----------

